# Home-made sputniks trap



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Anyone built a home-made sputniks trap? I built a small one and the birds can escape by jumping to the angled openings. May I ask the dimensions to those people who made one. My sputniks have 12 inches from the floor to the angled opening. What is supposed to be the right measurement?


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's mine.. I hang a piece of cloth to prevent my bird from attempting to get out.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks. I got it working now, but I may have lost 2 new birds that I got from George Simon. One of them just bolted out while installing/testing my sputniks trap. The other one escaped, too, but made a couple of circles around the house, perched, then flew again.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

RodSD said:


> Thanks. I got it working now, but I may have lost 2 new birds that I got from George Simon. One of them just bolted out while installing/testing my sputniks trap. The other one escaped, too, but made a couple of circles around the house, perched, then flew again.


They will probably go home to George's place if they aren't back at your place in the AM .. just check with George if they don't show back up.

Terry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Still missing even after I released my birds today to lure/find them. I already sent a message to George. We will work together on this. 

Today though I saw what appeared to be red-tail hawk or red-shouldered hawk. It was trying to get a seagull from above. What a beautiful big bird!


----------

